# bridesmaid hair help !



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hello,
im a being a bridesmaid for my lil sister in 3 weeks,and i totally forgot about it and went  and had my hair cut!!  its in angled 'bob' bit like skinny spice v.beckhams   can you think of any hairstyles that i can do to make my hair more dressy
sis is going mental ha ha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Uh, perhaps you can pin it up at the back with a lot of hairspray and a false hair piece and have some wispy bits round the front to tong into soft curls? 

I am sure if you go to a good wedding specialist hairdresser they will find a decent solution to the dilemna. 

C~x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oooh i didnt think of a hair piece good thinking thanks x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi hun
im a hairdresser and have done quite alot of wedding hair in my time
and loads of girls with various bobs
you could have the sides pinned up in curls on top of your head, with a few hanging down at the sides?
or you could have the top backcombed so its got lots of height, and wear a tiara or somehting infront of the backcombed hair?
bit beehive ish, but not, if that makes sense? lol


----------

